# Can pax tip before a ride ends?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I always assumed they had to wait till the ride ends and they rate the driver, but I seem to have had this happen a few times. I end a ride, rate the pax, then check straight away how much I made from the ride, and they've already tipped. Can they tip before the ride ends or something?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had one like that just yesterday. It was a fairly short ride and the total immediately popped up as $15. I thought that can't be right, but I checked and there was an $8 tip there already.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Yup they can - it's a little harder to do (I've been told) but they definitely can. It's happened to me a few times when someone else ordered the ride and when I ended a trip the tip was already there.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I really don't think it's before the ride ends. There's no kind of option for the during the ride. But I have also started seeing them pop up the instant they do it.

Just last weekend as I'm pulling up to destination the woman asks if it's ok if she tips me though the app.
I'm thinking yea right but say "ofcourse".

Instantly as she is standing on the sidewalk and I'm pulling away I see one more 5 star and check the payment and a $5 tip is there.

They must have changed it from when it took a while to update.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I had a guy tell me, as I was in his complex, that he was going to tip me in the app. So I went ahead and ended the ride when i reached his building. He told me it kicked him out of giving me a tip after I ended trip. Doubt he was lying because he gave me a $20 cash tip instead.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I always assumed they had to wait till the ride ends and they rate the driver, but I seem to have had this happen a few times. I end a ride, rate the pax, then check straight away how much I made from the ride, and they've already tipped. Can they tip before the ride ends or something?


Yes. It's easy to do. They just hand you some cash.


----------

